# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Инструкция: как добраться из Дели в Джаганнатха Пури

## Aniruddha das

Веда Прия дд (со старого форума):

Нас тут попросили составить пошаговую иструкцию как добраться из Дели в Джаганнатха Пури. Я ее столько времени набирала, что решила разместить заодно и на форуме - вдруг еще кому понадобится. 
В общем, как добраться. После того как получите в аэропорту багаж, идите в левый угол , там где вывеска Индиан Банк - там меняете баксы или евро на рупии. не перепутайте - рядом там еще один обменник, название не помню - курс тот же, но с вас сдерут еще комиссию. Потом идете к выходу. Там слева и справа будут всякие лавочки - такси, еще чего-то. А почти прямо - отдельная будочка, где-то на ней написано слово railway. там покупаете билет на поезд. Для этого надо заполнить страшноватую на вид анкету на английском. мы потом, как в Шрирангам поедем, возьмем такую на вокзале и сфоткаем, чтоб понятнее было. Ну вкратце так (английских названий не помню). Станция отправления - new delhi, станция прибытия - puri, дату ставите сами, название поезда - purushottam express, номер опять таки не помню, но это не страшно - хотя бы название написать, номер они и сами поставят. Класс - sleeper либо a/c3 (эй-си три)- последний комфортнее, не пускают попрошаек, но там холодно и он дороже раза в полтора. Где-то там еще надо поставить галочку про наличие детей - если таковые имеются. далее - в таблице пишете свои имена и фамилии, в след. колонке - пол (м или f), потом возраст, потом расположение мест (ну там, верхнее, среднее или нижнее - u, м либо l (там под таблицей есть расшифровка). Но это не факт, что дадут - просто по возможности учитывают ваши пожелания. Там еще номер паспорта. 
Те строчки, что после таблицы внизу, заполнять не надо - это типа как для возвращения обратно. А еще ниже там рамочка дла адреса - пишете iskcon, delhi. Потом дата и подпись. А кстати, сверху на листе еще припишите one compartment - то бишь вам места в одно купе. Суете эту бумажку в окно дядечке - он вводит это дело в компутер, если все нормально - распечатывает билет. Потом говорит вам сумму... в долларах. В ответ надо завопить Ноу долларз!!! - и сунуть ему по нос бумажку, которую вам выдали в обменнике - он что-то на ней черканет и скажет цену в рупиях (слипер стоит 501 рупию с носа). Бумажку заберите обратно, она может еще пригодиться. Получаете билет. На билете написано следующее (сверха вниз, слева направо: номер билета (не актуально), номер поезда, дата отправления, сколько километров, количество людей, количество детей. Ниже - класс sl или a/c lll, станция отправления, станция прибытия. Еще ниже - номер вагона (например, s3), номер места, расположение места, пол, возраст. Дальше в углу - цена. Ниже - название поезда, пункт отправления, дата и время отправления. Пурушоттам експресс стартует со станции Нью Дели в 22.15 (или 25, уже не помню). 
Так как прилетите вы утром, у вас будет целый день впереди. Придется искать гостиницу. варианта 2 - мейн базар, либо храм ИСККОН. Первое дешевле и ближе к вокзалу, второе - цивильнее и проще. 
Мain-bazar, он же pahar-ganj - большой-большой рынок рядом со станцией new delhi. "Место паломничества" всех хиппи и прочих туристов. Там есть недорогие по делийским меркам гостиницы - 200-250 рупий. Мы вот останавливались в ashok osean (ашок оушен) - ну это если по названию спрашивать. Ну или просто спросите guest house (гест-хауз). Как добираться: как я уже писала, от аэропорта ходят автобусы - 50 рупий с носа, можно сразу погрузиться в индийскую экзотику. Скажите кондухтору "new delhi railway station" (нью дели райлвэй стэйшн), он вам потом скажет где выходить. Или не скажет - так что не зевайте и смотрите по сторонам. Ехать минут 40-50. Автобус может высадить вас на другой стороне вокзала - тогда надо будет по мосту перейти. Ну мейн базар вам всякий покажет. Другой вариант - на моторикше, рупий 200 - и не стесняйтесь торговаться. Есть еще такси - заказывается прямо в здании аэропорта. 
Храм ИСККОН, комплекс "Слава Индии" (glory of india). Доехать только на моторикше (150-200 рупий). Район, где он находится, называется east of kailash (кстати, в аэропорту обычно лежат халявные карты Дели (где такси заказывают) - там даже реклама этого храма есть). Гостиница стоит 600 рупий. Вообще, если очени попросить, и если повезет с менеджером, на день отдохнуть могут пустить и бесплатно. при храме есть лавочка с прасадом. Моторикша до вокзала стоит 70-80 рупий. 
Приехав на вокзал, посмотреть таблицу departure - отправления поездов - где-то там будет и ваш. Если таблица покажется китайской грамотой - сунуть билет под нос ближайшему полицейскому - он скажет вам номер платформы. При выходе к платформам у вас могут потребовать предъявить билет. 
Придти на платформу и ждать поезда. На электронной табличке над платформой написаны номера вагонов - но особо верить им не стоит. Номер вагона смотрите уже на подошедшем поезде. А/С-вагоны обычно в начале состава. На дверях вагонов вывешивают списки пассажиров - можно ради прикола поискать себя, но это не суть важно - там сложно разобраться. В общем, заходите в вагон и занимаете свои места согласно билетам. После того, как поезд поехал, через некоторое время придет проводник проверять билеты. Ваши паспорта ему на фиг не нужны - он смотрит примерное соответствие полу и возрасту  (был у нас как-то прикол, когда вместе с нами вместо 20-летней девушки ехал 40-летний мужик - ну ниче, уболтали...). Ехать долго - ночь, день и еще ночь. Прибытие в Пури - в 6:40 где-то. Поезд дальше не идет. 
Выходите на платформу, отбиваетесь от кули и рикшавалл, идете по платформе, по направлению к выходу из вокзала. на выходе с вас тоже могут потребовать предъявить билет. Выходите на улицу. Берете рикшу: на мото можно сторговаться за 35 рупий, вело (только с чемоданами неудобно) - 15. Конечно, просить-то будут 50... Вам надо ИСККОН-темпл, сваргадвар. Ну это они вам и сами скажут  Расплачиваться с рикшей надо ПОСЛЕ того, как он довез вас до места, и вы убедились, что это именно то место, куда вы собирались . Впрочем, ИСККОН тута все знают... 

 В общем, дорогие преданные, кому это пригодится, помолитесь за нас, пожалуйста, Кришне...

----------


## Алиса Лузгина

Спасибо большое!

----------

